

Ask YC: How to deploy a web2py web app with EC2 and S3 - aitoehigie

Please i need some tips on how to deploy my web app on Amazon's EC2 and S3,i will like to save my sessions to my database.thanks
======
mdipierro
after you create the db connection db=SQLDB(..) you need to write
session.connect(request,response,db=db). can we please move this discussion on
the web2py google group?

------
shabda
Though ASk YC are my favorite type of post, this is far too specific type of
question to ask in YC forums. :)

